# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Asanzo ❦ nhắm ❦ mục ۩ tiêu ✚ top ۞ 3 ❥ thị ❦ trường ➹ điện ➹ tử ❦ VN ◕‿-  trong ✤ 2018

## dinhduan911

Asanzo ๑ nhắm ❦ mục ❣ tiêu ۞ top ✚ 3 ✦ thị ۞ trường ✥ điện ✣ tử ➹ VN ۩ trong ✣ 2018
Startup Việt Nam đã giành nhiều lợi thế ở mảng TV❣ đang lấn sân sang di động và điện tử۩ xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 4 Shock
Trong một bài phỏng vấn với Zing✤vn vào tháng 9/2017✣ ông Phạm Văn Tam - Chủ tịch Asanzo - cho biết mình không đặt tiền ở vị trí ưu tiên trong cuộc sống✥ Trong công việc❣ ông chủ của thương hiệu Việt hướng đến xây dựng tương lai cho doanh nghiệp còn non trẻ۩
Tuy "không ưu tiên tiền bạc"๑ ông Tam đã thu về nhiều hơn mong đợi✲ 2017 là năm khá thành công của Asanzo khi đạt doanh thu 4✪629 tỷ đồng❈ gấp 1✚8 lần so với 2016❈ Trong số này❥ TV chiếm nhiều nhất với 4✦200 tỷ✿ kế đến là điện lạnh với 270 tỷ và điện gia dụng mang về 150 tỷ doanh thu๑ Tất cả những gì Asanzo có được trong năm 2017 đều bằng 3 năm trước đó cộng lại۩ 
Asanzo nham muc tieu top 3 thi truong dien tu VN trong 2018 hinh anh 1
Asanzo đã có chỗ đứng vững chãi trong mảng TV ở Việt Nam và lấn sân sang kinh doanh di động۩ 
TV là mảng mạnh nhất của Asanzo✪ chiếm 16% thị trường toàn quốc◕‿-  Đây là con số rất đáng kể❈ bởi trước khi Asanzo xuất hiện❈ những ông lớn như Samsung❣ LG➹ Sony chia nhau chiếm trọn thị trường✥
Với lợi thế giá tốt và linh kiện nhập từ Samsung và LG❣ những chiếc TV của Asanzo có sức mua mạnh mẽ ở thị trường tỉnh❧ nơi người dân mới tiếp cận với khái niệm smart TV và dần đòi hỏi cao hơn về độ phân giải màn hình~.~ Việc hợp tác để có thêm thương hiệu Kooda✥ tiến lên nhóm cận cao cấp của Asanzo cũng là một bước đi thông minh➹ Với cùng mức cấu hình và phần cứng๑ TV của Kooda rẻ hơn 15% so với đối thủ❦ bán được 12✤000 chiếc chỉ trong 2 tháng "chào sân"❥ Liên minh Kooda và Asanzo cũng nhắm đến mục tiêu chia sẻ thị phần theo tỷ lệ 70-30 ở khu vực nông thôn✦
Dù còn mới mẻ ở sân chơi di động✤ Asanzo cũng đã kịp bán ra 8✲000 chiếc Z5 và S5✤ hai mẫu smartphone tầm trung thân kim loại۩ hướng đến nhu cầu chụp ảnh và thời lượng pin dài۞ 
Asanzo nham muc tieu top 3 thi truong dien tu VN trong 2018 hinh anh 2
Asanzo đã kiếm được tổng cộng 9✤642 tỷ đồng sau ba năm khởi nghiệp✲ 
Nói với Zing~.~vn✲ đại diện Asanzo cho biết mục tiêu của hãng trong năm 2018 là "phủ" sản phẩm khắp các tỉnh phía Bắc trong 6 tháng đầu năm và chiếm 22% thị phần trong ngành điện tử✲ doanh thu đạt 8✦000 tỷ đồng❉ Asanzo sẽ tiếp cận thị trường theo hướng đa dạng hóa sản phẩm❥ phổ cập smartTV đến các hộ gia đình ở Việt Nam và đẩy mạnh hơn mảng smartphone۞ 
Mục tiêu "làm chủ miền Bắc" vốn đã được ông Phạm Văn Tam hé lộ trước đó với báo chí cuối 2017۞ Khi đó❣ chủ tịch 8X của Asanzo cho rằng start-up nên chọn địa bàn hoạt động nhỏ lại➹ không nên “xây mộng” toàn quốc~✪~ toàn cầu khi lực chưa đủ✣
“Khi đã làm tốt ở quy mô nhỏ❈ thành công chắc chắn rồi mới nên tính chuyện nhân rộng mô hình๑ Cần định hướng sản phẩm để nhắm tới người tiêu dùng cụ thể❈ trên cơ sở tận dụng nguồn lực ‘sân nhà’❧ Khởi nghiệp không nên chung chung๑ mơ mộng۞ tô hồng viễn cảnh”✤ ông Tam chia sẻ✚
Đầu năm nay๑ Asanzo cũng sẽ trình làng thế hệ kế tiếp của smartphone S5 và Z5✲ tập trung quanh tầm giá 5 triệu đồng✪ Hãng cũng cho biết sẽ mở thêm một nhà máy để nâng cao năng lực sản xuất và phát triển nguồn nhân lực kỹ thuật cao❣ nhằm nâng cao thêm tỷ lệ nội địa hóa đang ở mức 30%๑
việc Asanzo tiếp tục "dấn thân" vào mảng điện thoại sẽ khiến thị trường ở Việt Nam hứa hẹn sôi động hơn trong năm 2018๑ trong bối cảnh các tên tuổi ngoại như Samsung✚ Oppo✦❈❧ đang lấn lướt những thương hiệu Việt non trẻ❣ Asanzo đang có sẵn lợi thế ở mảng TV cùng hệ thống phân phối riêng mà không phụ thuộc vào các nhà bán lẻ✦ hứa hẹn sẽ tạo nhiều đột phá trong năm 2018۩

----------

